# Crimson Talon broadheads



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Just wanted to give my 2 cents about theses.First off i had a complete pass thru @ 25 yards.On the other hand all 3 of my blades broke off in the rib cage. Not to mention I had hardly any blood trail. I will not be using these again never had a blade break off.I thing I might be jumping on the rage bandwagon.When I contacted the manufacture, they told me there was nothing they could do about the blades breaking and the lack of blood. So i will do something and switch to one of there compeditors


----------



## G-Vac (Sep 20, 2004)

A buddy of mine shot those last year he was impressed with their flight prior to the season. After harvesting two deer however, he was very unhappy with their terminal performance and swore them off.


----------



## hunting fool (Mar 9, 2009)

my friend used them this year to great success he loves them although i use the rage 2 blades


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

My girlfriend shot a small buck wih them last year with a small poundage bow. She didnt get a pass through but the deer only went about 50 yrds with a good bloodtrail.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Please be careful, if you know the blades broke off, or if you can't find the bh/arrow, when gutting your deer some of the blades might be stuck on the rib bone and when you reach in to pull...instant scar!:yikes: ouch I know you guys and gals know this but every year I hear of this happening. Good luck with whatever you choose as your new bh, but as the old saying goes, "choose wisely"!


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

my brother shoots crimson talons and they're nasty! but like any other broadhead, if ya try stickin it thru heavy bone. you have a good chance of breakin off. as for the manufacture being able to do somethin about a poor blood trail? lol thats a funny one


----------



## Huntfishcamp (Nov 21, 2006)

I have killed three deer with Crimson Talons - very accurate, no broken blades, huge holes and blood trails, and I only shoot 62 pounds. 

I do have a word of warning though. One of the blades was slightly bent after the I shot the last deer. I wanted to try a 40 yard shot to see if they were accurate for long distance shooting. I missed the whole target to the right. I tried again from 20 and aimed at the left side of the target and missed again. They will not fly straight with a bent blade. 

I am hunting the Shiawassee Federal either sex hunt next week and don't want to take any chances, so I bought some Rage heads for accuracy. I will say that the blades look like they could break easier than a Crimson Talon, but the o-ring is supposed to cushion a bone hit. 

All in all I think it all depends on where you hit the deer. I killed a dozen deer with spitfires, even though everyone complains about them, including my brother-in-law, who keeps hitting them in the shoulder, and blames the broadhead.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Try muzzy. I shot through my target once and stuck it in a steel fence pole and the blades never broke, bent a little but never broke. Now thats tough.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I`ve been using Crimson Talons since they first came out . The 1st ones had a slightly larger diameter and I experienced blades breaking . 
Those had solid red bodies . The newer versions have thicker blades and have a speckled red body . I have shot 8 or 9 deer and all have dropped quickly with a excellant blood trail . I can shoot these accurately out to 40 yards with 62 lb draw wt. None of my hits have nailed the shoulder blade and I replace the blades after I shoot them . I practice with older dull blades. You need to use whatever you feel confident with and can shoot accurately . It`s not a good feeling losing a hit deer .


----------



## Muddpuppy (Feb 18, 2003)

Glongworth, I had exactly the same experience as you with these broadheads. Good arrow flight for the most part, but chinsy as all heck. I too contacted the manufacturer and the just shrugged me off as well. Needless to say I went back to the thunderhead 125 with 5" helical vane set-up with outstanding results. I never should have wasted the money on them with their fancy sales pitch and flashy stickers and what not. Good luck out there and warm gut piles to you all !!!


----------

